# Trinity TT bike at the TDF?



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hincapie does not appear to be riding the Giant Trinity Alliance TT bike--looks like a disguised and repainted Cervelo P3C or something like that. Unless Giant is testing a new model not yet sold.


----------



## leviathans_child (May 23, 2008)

how do you think they test new stuff?...they give it to the pros...they've all got 7900 dura-ace and 11 speed super record too...which we dont yet....bastards..


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Lev is right. I don't think the pros have ever ridden a Trinity. Even last year's T-Mobile TT rig didn't resemble a Trinity. What the pros get and what we get are often two different things.


----------



## DSteinberg (Jul 26, 2008)

Giant should change that. I prefer companies that sell their pro stuff to us consumer. Living in the US the Trinity is the best TT bike, however in other countries they offered a much nicer looking Elite and Pro version. Beat's me why. 

Dave


----------



## DSteinberg (Jul 26, 2008)

FYI, here is the link to: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-au/bikes/road/1391/29704/


----------



## R_Bibko (Aug 19, 2008)

*Here you guys go...*

http://cyclingnews.com/road/2008/to...id=/tech/2008/probikes/kim_kirchen_tt_tour_08

Prototype...


----------

